# Superjail! - Fur episode



## torachi (Jan 17, 2010)

http://video.adultswim.com/superjail/bunny-love-pilot.html

Fuckin' love it.


----------



## torachi (Jan 20, 2010)

No one? Nothing? Can't win 'em all, I guess.


I refuse to believe this group got offended and shut it off after he shoved the bunny down his pants.


----------



## Aden (Jan 20, 2010)

I remember when adult swim was good


----------



## torachi (Jan 20, 2010)

Me too. About 2005 it went to shit. Good shit still rolls by once in a while, and even rarer are they original shows. But Superjail makes up for all that, its one of the best cartoons period (IMO) let alone on adult swim. Watch it, yo, you dont get animation like that these days.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 20, 2010)

....1 out of 9001


----------



## Rytes (Jan 20, 2010)

wow this shit is disturbing.. I like it!


----------



## Shindo (Jan 20, 2010)

i love superjail so much c:

reminds me of http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2816480/ im the best warden ever


----------



## torachi (Jan 21, 2010)

Thats what I'm talkin about.


----------



## wheelieotter (Jan 21, 2010)

Sick.
Twisted.
Disturbing.


I like it.


----------



## Rewty (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm not too fond of Adult Swim anymore, but I LOVE this show. The Warden is kind of hot. There's something about a charismatic nearly-crazy sociopath in a bright purple suit who is 100% in control.... :3~

.. uh anyway. Y'all may be interested in Ugly Americans. The animation is directed by Augenblick Studios, the same company that did SuperJail!. It's not animated the same but it still has that skeevy, Rat-Fink look.


----------



## Beastcub (Jan 21, 2010)

i really don't know why i like superjail so much, just about everything in it is stuff i find offensive and yet i love it.
it is just so insane to watch, and why the hell do i like the warden so much? is it because he is like a manic genious?
i hope they make more episodes :X


----------

